# How to tell if my cycle is kicking in



## fray5 (Nov 15, 2010)

So I'm about to finish up the second week of a test c 500mg/wk and dbol 30/mg day. I'm very confident that my dbol is authentic, but I'm with a new source on my test-c so i'm not sure of the quality yet and wanted to ask you guys what you thought. I'm up about 5-6 lbs and my libido is starting to increase pretty nicely. I'm taking an aromasin 12.5 E3D to keep bloat down a bit. My conclusion at this time is that the test has gotta be pretty good stuff. But i wanted to ask could everything be from the Dbol only so far or does it sound like my Test-C is gtg? Thanks bros!


----------



## pyes (Nov 15, 2010)

test cyp takes like 3 weeks to even kick in, so everything you are experiencing is either from the dbol or placebo effect. or a combination of both. You libido will be throught the roof when the cyp kicks in...trust me! lol


----------



## fray5 (Nov 15, 2010)

pyes said:


> test cyp takes like 3 weeks to even kick in, so everything you are experiencing is either from the dbol or placebo effect. or a combination of both. You libido will be throught the roof when the cyp kicks in...trust me! lol


 

sweet! can't wait man. I'm asking this too because I don't want to have some bunk test and then find out all I really ran was dbol lol. but from some of what i've read, some people feel the test cyp after even a couple weeks!


----------



## Retlaw (Nov 15, 2010)

*How to tell if my cycle is kicking in.....  

You start kidding you dog and beating the old lady and your nuts start to look like rasins. Hope this helps.
*


----------



## fray5 (Nov 15, 2010)

Retlaw said:


> *How to tell if my cycle is kicking in..... *
> 
> *You start kidding you dog and beating the old lady and your nuts start to look like rasins. Hope this helps.*


 
Lol maybe a bit bro but I come prepared with a little hcg and the dbol makes me feel so laid back so no beating the old lady either! But the dog one i'll keep an eye one


----------



## XYZ (Nov 15, 2010)

Retlaw said:


> *How to tell if my cycle is kicking in..... *
> 
> *You start kidding you dog and beating the old lady and your nuts start to look like rasins. Hope this helps.*


 
What?


----------



## Retlaw (Nov 15, 2010)

CT said:


> What?



Its a joke !


----------



## blazeftp (Nov 15, 2010)

I am on Test E 
Just finished week 4.

You will know when it kicks in lol


----------



## slimshady95 (Nov 15, 2010)

Give it another week or two bro for the cyp,good luck and besafe....


----------



## OutWhey (Nov 15, 2010)

fray5 said:


> So I'm about to finish up the second week of a test c 500mg/wk and dbol 30/mg day. I'm very confident that my dbol is authentic, but I'm with a new source on my test-c so i'm not sure of the quality yet and wanted to ask you guys what you thought. I'm up about 5-6 lbs and my libido is starting to increase pretty nicely. I'm taking an aromasin 12.5 E3D to keep bloat down a bit. My conclusion at this time is that the test has gotta be pretty good stuff. But i wanted to ask could everything be from the Dbol only so far or does it sound like my Test-C is gtg? Thanks bros!


 Like the previous posts have pointed out already, your witness the effect of the dbol. Give it a couple more weeks and you will know the potent of the test


----------



## pimprn (Nov 15, 2010)

Bro when you start jerking off 4 times a day and hittin the lady up twice like i am  fuck i am so fuckin horny. I guaruntee you will be the same and you will know lmao. 

Its funny cause im not even kidding. I thought i have an addiction but its the test because i was never this horny lmao


----------



## XYZ (Nov 16, 2010)

Retlaw said:


> Its a joke !


 

I know, I just don't understand what you typed, there are misspelled words and words that make no sense together?

Re-read your original post, you'll see what I mean, I think.


----------



## Retlaw (Nov 16, 2010)

CT said:


> I know, I just don't understand what you typed, there are misspelled words and words that make no sense together?
> 
> Re-read your original post, you'll see what I mean, I think.



Haha.. yeah I gotta start using spellcheck .


----------



## Del1964 (Nov 16, 2010)

pimprn said:


> Bro when you start jerking off 4 times a day and hittin the lady up twice like i am  fuck i am so fuckin horny. I guaruntee you will be the same and you will know lmao.
> 
> Its funny cause im not even kidding. I thought i have an addiction but its the test because i was never this horny lmao



For real!!!


----------



## The Prototype (Nov 16, 2010)

CT said:


> I know, I just don't understand what you typed, there are misspelled words and words that make no sense together?
> 
> Re-read your original post, you'll see what I mean, I think.



I agree. I had no idea what you were trying to say.


----------



## Retlaw (Nov 16, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> I agree. I had no idea what you were trying to say.


  You start kidding with your dog !


----------



## brandon123 (Nov 16, 2010)

Unless i do a front load, i really don't notice anything till about week 5 or 6


----------



## Mudge (Nov 16, 2010)

Great pumps within a day or two of using the dbol, lots of boners with the test.


----------



## fray5 (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies fellas! I should have been more specific when i said I was 'pretty' horny. Honestly, I'm freakin horny as hell to the point i feel i can't control it. I usually run test e and this is my first test c run so im thinkin it may make my libido go up quicker than test e. Just started my third week officially today so would that be out of reason to think? Anyway you put it, i think my dick might fall off from how often im whackin it! lol


----------



## pimprn (Nov 16, 2010)

Bro test E and test C are the exact same lmao!


----------



## pimprn (Nov 16, 2010)

Enanthate what ive read is more widely known around the world and test C is an american version i think pretty sure someone correct me if im wrong.


----------



## Life (Nov 17, 2010)

fray5 said:


> Thanks for all the replies fellas! I should have been more specific when i said I was 'pretty' horny. Honestly, I'm freakin horny as hell to the point i feel i can't control it. I usually run test e and this is my first test c run so im thinkin it may make my libido go up quicker than test e. Just started my third week officially today so would that be out of reason to think? Anyway you put it, i think my dick might fall off from how often im whackin it! lol



Yeah test-e kicks in 11-14 days after first injection assuming you aren't front loading it.

And to the poster that said test e and c are the same, they aren't. Test e has 7 chains where as I'm pretty sure test c has 8. Test c takes a little longer (3 weeks) to kick in.


----------



## The Prototype (Nov 17, 2010)

Life said:


> Yeah test-e kicks in 11-14 days after first injection assuming you aren't front loading it.
> 
> And to the poster that said test e and c are the same, they aren't. Test e has 7 chains where as I'm pretty sure test c has 8. Test c takes a little longer (3 weeks) to kick in.



I've never used Test C before but this cycle of Test E kicked in around 10 days and has slowly gotten more noticeable as I'm nearing the end of Week 3. I was surprised the test kicked in as fast as it did. I'm using Norma brand. Not sure if it has to do with the quality or manufacturer of the gear. I'd say I'm near or at full throttle at the moment. I think things will kick up some in Week 4-5 but only time will tell. I've been using Nolva and Arimidex daily to fight off gyno at the moment so that may be hindering gains. Oh, and I jump started cycle with Tbol but cut that out about a week ago. Might get back on it toward the end to tighten everything up. But to answer your question, YOU WILL KNOW WHEN IT KICKS IN.


----------



## fray5 (Nov 17, 2010)

pimprn said:


> Bro test E and test C are the exact same lmao!


 

I'm no newb sir! They're similar but not the same. It also depends on how you're looking at it. I've read several places where some people have said to experience more bloat with Test C. People react differently with different compounds even when they're almost the same. One small difference could mean one small difference in a side effect


----------



## Mudge (Nov 17, 2010)

Cypionate is more commonly used in the states and is not the "exact same," its still testosterone, but the ester is a little longer. This means slightly less potent, although not enough to care about. It also cannot be made at high concentrations as easily as enanthate.

I've made painless 500mg/ml enanthate very easily, I've used 400mg/ml cypionate before and it wasn't as easy going as the enanthate.

Close, but not "the exact same."


----------



## MDR (Nov 17, 2010)

Mudge said:


> Cypionate is more commonly used in the states and is not the "exact same," its still testosterone, but the ester is a little longer. This means slightly less potent, although not enough to care about. It also cannot be made at high concentrations as easily as enanthate.
> 
> I've made painless 500mg/ml enanthate very easily, I've used 400mg/ml cypionate before and it wasn't as easy going as the enanthate.
> 
> Close, but not "the exact same."



I agree-there is a slight difference chemically, but I find them to be basically interchangeable.  By that I mean I just buy whatever is cheapest.  I've never really felt much difference between the two.  Could be the fact that I've taken so much of both that I just don't notice anymore.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Nov 17, 2010)

pimprn said:


> Enanthate what ive read is more widely known around the world and test C is an american version i think pretty sure someone correct me if im wrong.



Youre pretty much correct. I think the esters are slightly different but close enough it really doesnt matter!


----------



## seanpedro (Nov 29, 2010)

is it usually the same on the end of the cycle with E?


----------

